# Meet Jessie



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Unfortunately we had to have Jenny, our 16 year old mongrel put to sleep as she had a tumour on her sinuses. She was a lovely, faithful dog who had travelled with us everywhere, but in the end she started to suffer.
It was very painful to do the deed but we could not bear to see her in pain.    
However, we now have a new addition to the family to keep Bonnie, our 6 year old Yorkie, company. 
Jessie is another Yorkie, but despite the cute looks, she is the reincarnation of the devil.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

MalanCris said:


> Unfortunately we had to have Jenny, our 16 year old mongrel put to sleep as she had a tumour on her sinuses. She was a lovely, faithful dog who had travelled with us everywhere, but in the end she started to suffer.
> It was very painful to do the deed but we could not bear to see her in pain.
> However, we now have a new addition to the family to keep Bonnie, our 6 year old Yorkie, company.
> Jessie is another Yorkie, but despite the cute looks, she is the reincarnation of the devil.


Aw she is so cute and so tiny.

I just love the puppy stage and I am sure Jessie will bring you and your family, not to mention Bonnie a lot of love, joy and happiness.

Sue


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss of Jenny. I hope Jessie will bring you lots of joy ( eventually) . It's always so sad when they pass over to rainbow bridge.
From one dog lover to another.
Best Wishes
Helen.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear this about your dog Jenny. Puppy is very cute though, can see some devil in her though he he!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

the devil flaunts many guises.....even cute ones...!

My deepest sympathy on the loss of your beloved Jenny.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jessie*

Awwww - she's lovely.

Russell


----------

